# TOP 10 FUTURE WEAPONS OF BRITAIN



## DrSomnath999

*10.CHALLENGER 2 MBT TANK*






The Challenger 2 is one of the most advanced main battle tanks the world. Currently it is in service with the British Army and the Royal Army of Oman. UK Army ordered 386 tanks since 1991 with the last MBT being delivered in 2002, while Oman operates approximately 38 Challenger 2E main battle tanks. Some other countries, including Greece, Saudi Arabia and Qatar have shown interest to purchase this MBT. The Challenger 2E was developed purely for export and has some certain systems and parts downgraded.

The Challenger 2 is a tough MBT, protected by a highly advanced Chobham armor. It is armed with an L30 smoothbore 120-mm tank gun. In 2006 Some vehicles were fitted for trial purposes with the Rheinmetall L55 120-mm smoothbore gun, similar to than on Leopard 2A6. Challenger combat load consists from 50 projectiles, including armor-piercing, high explosive squash head, or smoke. The L30 gun can fire depleted uranium rounds. New depleted uranium projectile is currently under development. It will be longer and will have increased penetration comparing with the older one.

This main battle tank has a digital fire control system, that has been developed in Canada and is one of the most accurate fire control systems fitted on the combat vehicle. The Challenger 2 is also a fine example of some of the best gadgets and systems that can be found in a MBT.

Additional armament consists of two 7.62-mm machine guns. On of them is located left from the main gun, while the another one is positioned on the roof for anti-aircraft defense. On the each side of the turret there are 5 L8 smoke grenade dischargers. Furthermore the Challenger 2 can launch a smoke screen by injecting diesel fuel into the engine exhaust.

The Challenger 2 is powered by a Caterpillar CV12 diesel engine, delivering 1 200 horsepower. It has a maximum rod speed in 59 km/h, while the cross-country speed is 40 km/h.

In general the Challenger 2 main battle tank performs well even in harsh climatic conditions all other the world. It's current participation in the peacekeeping missions just proved that this is a superbly reliable vehicle.

*9.AIR DEFENCE MISSILES*
*(i) SEA VIPER/PRINCIPAL ANTI AIR MISSILE SYSTEM (PAAMS)*




The PAAMS was intended to be deployed in the Horizon CNGF (Common New Generation Frigate) for the navies of the partner nations. The French DGA placed a contract with EUROPAAMS on 11 August 1999 for the development and initial production of the PAAMS and the associated Long Range Radar (LRR) system, including one PAAMS and one LRR for each of the first British, French and Italian Horizon frigates.
Irreconcilable differences in the design requirements led to the UK leaving the Horizon project in October 1999. However, although now pursuing a national warship design (designated the 'Type 45 Destroyer'), the UK remained committed to the PAAMS project. In 2003 the UK ordered five more sets of PAAMS and LRR systems to allow the construction of the six Type 45 Destroyers to progress.
Capabilities

The PAAMS is designed to allow equipped vessels to protect themselves and escorted vessels against missile and aircraft threats. The PAAMS will also be capable of operating close inshore to provide air defence for ground forces, e.g. amphibious landings.
The PAAMS will provide a step change in capability over current systems, e.g. the Type 42's Sea Dart system which is vulnerable to low level and saturation attacks. The PAAMS Aster missiles were designed from the outset to intercept sea-skimming missiles. Utilising the SYLVER launcher, the PAAMS can launch 8 missiles in 10 seconds. Unlike the Sea Dart, however, the PAAMS has no anti-ship capability.

PAAMS components

PAAMS (S)  British variant with SAMPSON Multi-Function Radar (MFR)
PAAMS (E)  French/Italian variant with EMPAR Multi-Function Radar
Automatic Command and control system
Consoles running Windows 2000 operating system
SYLVER vertical missile launcher
MBDA Aster missiles
Aster 15 - Short range
Aster 30 - Medium to long range
Both variants of the PAAMS operate in conjunction with the BAE Systems Insyte/Thales S1850M Long Range/Early Warning Radar.

*(ii)STARSTREAK II,*




In mid-2007 Thales UK in Northern Ireland revealed that it had developed Starstreak II, a much improved successor to the Starstreak missile. Some of the advantages included in this new missile are an improved range of 7 kilometres, an improved targeting system and the ability to operate it at much higher altitudes

Variants
(a)LML: Fired from a Lightweight Multiple Launcher (LML) which holds three missiles ready for firing and can be used as either a stationary launch unit or mounted on a light vehicle such as a Land Rover or HMMWV (Humvee).
(b)SP HVM: Carried on an Alvis Stormer AFV with a roof mounted eight round launcher with internal stowage for a further 12 missiles.

Advantages
Starstreak has a number of advantages over infrared guided, radar guided, and radio command MCLOS/SACLOS (Blowpipe or Javelin) missiles:
It cannot be jammed by infrared countermeasures or radar/radio countermeasures.[5]
It cannot be suppressed with anti-radar missiles.[5]
Its high speed makes it more likely to be able to intercept a fast moving aircraft.
Three submunitions increase the size of the lethal area, increasing the probability that the target will be hit by at least one submunition. This is partially reduced by the missile's attack pattern (see disadvantages).
Its high speed reduces the amount of time for effective usage of any potential countermeasure, such as the beam maneuver or illuminating the guidance laser source with an eyesight damaging or dazzling battlefield laser.
It is much quicker reacting than infrared guided systems, with no seeker cooling-down period required.
The guidance laser has a low energy emission-level, making detection & source location more difficult and time-consuming for a laser warning receiver system.

*8.FUTURE HELICOPTERS*
*(i)AGUSTAWESTLAND AW159 LYNX WILDCAT*




The Wildcat programme will deliver a fleet of 62 new light helicopters for the Army and Royal Navy from 2014 and 2015 respectively

The Army variant of Wildcat will perform a range of tasks on the battlefield including reconnaissance, command and control, transportation of troops and material, and the provision of force protection. With the new Rolls-Royce CTS800-4N engines it will be significantly more powerful than the current Lynx enabling it to operate in extreme hot conditions and high altitudes.


The aircraft will have a high degree of commonality and will be able to switch between Army and Royal Navy roles, principally through the changing of role equipment. Their capability will be a significant advance on that provided in both Iraq and Afghanistan by the current Lynx fleet.

The procurement of the Rolls Royce CTS800-4N engine will also be extended to the existing Lynx Mk9; due to be refitted from 2009 to 2010. The CTS800 Mk 9 (known as the Mk9A) will provide better performance and a much improved light multi role capability in Afghanistan given the extreme environmental conditions.

Both Army and Navy variants are based on a common marinised airframe with a wheeled undercarriage. The Future Lynx is powered by two 1362 shp LHTEC CTS800 turboshaft engines, and features a new composite tailboom, tailplane, tail rotor, nose structure and avionics suite. The naval version is also equipped with a SELEX Galileo Seaspray 7000E active electronically scanned 
array (AESA) radar

*(ii)AGUSTAWESTLAND APACHE*




The AgustaWestland Apache is a licence-built version of the Boeing AH-64D Apache Longbow attack helicopter for the British Armys' Army Air Corps. The first eight helicopters were built by Boeing; the remaining 59 were assembled by Westland Helicopters (now part of AgustaWestland) at Yeovil, England from Boeing-supplied kits. Changes from the AH-64D include Rolls-Royce engines, a new electronic defensive aids suite and a folding blade mechanism allowing the British version to operate from ships

Specifications (Apache AH1)

General characteristics
Crew: 2
Length: 17.7 m (58 ft 4 in with rotors turning)
Rotor diameter: 14.6 m (48 ft)
Height: 3.87 m (12 ft 8 in)
Disc area: 168.11 m² (1,809.5 ft²)
Empty weight: 5,165 kg (11,387 lb)
Loaded weight: 8,006 kg (17,650 lb)
Max takeoff weight: 9,525 kg (21,000 lb)
Powerplant: 2× Rolls-Royce/Turbomeca RTM322 turboshaft, 1,566 kW (2,100 hp) each

Performance
Never exceed speed: 365 km/h (197 knots, 227 mph)
Maximum speed: 293 km/h (158 knots, 182 mph)
Cruise speed: 259 km/h (140 knots, 161 mph)
Range: 537 km (290 nmi,[104] 334 mi)
Ferry range: 1,700 km (974 nmi, 1,121 mi)
Service ceiling: 6,400 m (21,000 ft)
Rate of climb: 12.7 m/s (2,500 ft/min)

Armament
Guns: M230 Chain Gun, 1156 rounds
Missiles: Hellfire (and Stinger, Starstreak, Sidewinder/Sidearm proposed)
Rockets: CRV7, Flechette (Tungsten dart) or High-Explosive Incendiary Semi-Armour Piercing (HEISAP

*7.AWACS*

*(i) E-3D SENTRY* 






The aircraft cruises at 30,000ft and 400kts and its Northrop Grumman AN/APY-2 high-performance, multimode lookdown radar, housed in the black radome, is able to separate airborne and maritime targets from ground and sea clutter. One E-3D flying at 30,000ft can scan at distances of over 300nmls; it can detect low-flying targets or maritime surface contacts within 215nmls and it can detect medium-level airborne targets at ranges in excess of 280nmls. The multi-mode radar provides lookdown surveillance to the radar horizon and an electronic vertical scan of the radar beam provides target elevation and beyond-the-horizon operation for long-range surveillance of medium and high-altitude aircraft. These attributes allow it to determine the location, altitude, course and speed of large numbers of airborne targets. The aircrafts mission systems can separate, manage and display targets individually on situation displays within the aircraft, or it can transmit the information to ground-based and ship-based units using a wide variety of digital data links.

*(ii)SENTINEL R1/ASTOR*




The Sentinel system consists of Air, Land and Support segments. The Air segment consists of 5 converted Bombardier Global Express aircraft, named the Sentinel R1, fitted with a Dual Mode Radar (DMR). This radar is similar to the U2 ASARS radar, and collects SAR imagery and GMTI data. The Land segment consists of 2 transportable Operational Level Ground Stations (OLGS) and 6 mobile Tactical Ground Stations (TGS). These ground stations (GS) are connected to the aircraft via data links and provide Near Real Time (NRT) intelligence to commanders and their staffs at multiple levels of command.

*(iii)BOEING RC-135*




The Air Seeker[18] is a SIGINT aircraft for the RAF based on the Boeing RC-135 Rivet Joint aircraft. Three KC-135R aircraft are to be purchased and converted to RC-135W Rivet Joint standard. The cost per airframe is believed to be $330 million.
The Air Seeker is to replace the Nimrod R1 in the signal intelligence role. The Nimrod R1 was scheduled to be retired in March 2011 due to the cost of airframe maintenance and the cancellation of the Project Helix upgrade programme due to escalating costs. However, retirement has since been delayed until at least June 2011.
With delivery of the first Air Seeker to the Royal Air Force not due until 2014, the gap in operational capability will be filled by joint operations between the RAF and USAF's 343d Reconnaissance Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrSomnath999

*6.STEALTH WARSHIPS*

*(i)TYPE 45 DESTROYER*




Type 45 destroyers displace approximately 7350 tonnes, which is considerably larger than their predecessors, and they are the largest combat ships (except aircraft carriers and amphibious vessels) built since the Tiger class of the mid 1950s. For its primary mission, it is equipped with the Sea Viper integrated anti-aircraft system. As with the Type 42, the Type 45 will also have a limited anti-surface/anti-submarine role, being equipped with a 4.5in gun and a helicopter, which can be either a Lynx, Lynx Wildcat or Merlin.
Although they have not initially been fitted with anti-ship or land attack missiles, their size allows upgrades to be made if required, giving it an enhanced multi-role capability. Type 45s have a crew of 190, around one hundred less than the Type 42. Together with the larger size of the vessel, this allows for much better living quarters.

*(ii)TYPE 26 FRIGATE/GLOBAL COMBAT SHIP*






The Global Combat Ship, known by the British Government as the Type 26 frigate, was confirmed in the October 2010 Strategic Defence and Security Review. The Global Combat Ship is being designed by BAE Systems Surface Ships as part of a four year programme to develop the UK Type 26 variant of the Global Combat Ship.

BAEs original working baseline for the Type 26 design was a vessel of 141 metres long with a displacement of 6,850 tonnes. With an "in service date" of 2021 for the first Type 26, with the plan to have one Type 26 vessel coming into Royal Navy service per year from 2021. On 30 November 2010 it was reported that the specifications had been pared to reduce the cost from £500m to £250-350m per ship.
By May 2011 new specification details began to emerge of a smaller 5,500 tonne ship emphasising flexibility and modularity like the German MEKO designs. The new design had a length of 145m, beam of 19m, top speed over 28 knots (52 km/h), and a crew of 130 with room for 36 embarked troops.[11] It would have 60 days endurance and have a range of 7,000 miles (11,000 km) at 15 knots (28 km/h). Like the Franco-Italian family of FREMM/FREDA frigates, three versions are proposed; A design optimised for anti-submarine warfare (ASW); An anti-aircraft warfare (AAW) variant and a general purpose (GP) variant.

*5.QUEEN ELIZABETH CLASS AIRCRAFT CARRIER*




These two ships, Queen Elizabeth and Prince of Wales, were ordered in 2007 and will each displace approximately 65,000 tonnes and be some 280 metres long, making them the largest vessels ever operated by the Royal Navy. They will operate the F-35 Lightning II Joint Combat Aircraft, which is planned for both the Fleet Air Arm and the Royal Air Force to replace the Harrier.
They will also operate the Merlin ASW helicopter, and a platform for Maritime Airborne Surveillance and Control (MASC), among the contenders for which are a modified version of the Merlin, the E-2 Hawkeye or a modified version of the V-22 Osprey.

*4.UCAVS*
*(I)REAPER*





The Reaper is a medium altitude long endurance (MALE) Remotely Piloted Air System (RPAS). The Reaper's primary mission is to act as an Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) asset, employing sensors to provide real-time data to commanders and intelligence specialists at all levels. Its secondary mission is to provide pilot-commanded kinetic effect to Land Force commanders for fleeting targets that pop up in the battlespace and also to provide Close-Air-Support (CAS) 
options to the Reapers supported unit.

*(II)BAE TARANIS*




The BAE Systems Taranis is a British demonstrator program for Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle (UCAV) technology. It is an unmanned warplane which is designed to fly between continents. It will carry a variety of weapons which will enable it to attack planes and also targets on the ground. It will utilise stealth technology making it difficult to detect and it can be controlled from anywhere in the world via satellite communications.

*3..CRUISE MISSILE*
*(i)CASOM/STORM SHADOW*




Storm Shadow is a British, French and Italian air-launched cruise missile, manufactured by MBDA. Storm Shadow is the British name for the weapon.The stealthy missile has a range in excess of 250 kilometres (155 mi), is powered by a turbojet at Mach 0.8 and can be carried by the RAF Tornado GR4, Saab Gripen, Italian Tornado IDS, Dassault Mirage 2000 and Dassault Rafale aircraft. Storm Shadow will be integrated with the Eurofighter Typhoon as part of the Phase 2 Enhancement (P2E) in 2014, and it will be fitted to the F-35 Lightning II once that aircraft comes into service. The BROACH warhead features an initial penetrating charge to clear soil or enter a bunker, then a variable delay fuze to control detonation of the main warhead. The missile weighs about 1,300 kilograms (2,866 lb), has a maximum body diameter of 48 centimetres (1.6 ft) and a wingspan of 3 metres (9.8 ft). Intended targets are command, control and communications; airfields; ports and power stations; AMS/ammunition storage; ships/submarines in port; bridges and other high-value strategic targets.

It is a fire and forget missile, programmed before launch. Once launched, the missile cannot be controlled, its target information changed or be self-destroyed. Mission planners programme the missile with the target air defences and target. The missile follows a path semi-autonomously, on a low flight path guided by GPS and terrain matching to the area of the target.
Close to the target, the missile bunts, climbing to an altitude intended to achieve the best probability of target identification and penetration. During the bunt, the nose cone is jettisoned to allow a high resolution infrared camera to observe the target area (the bunt enlarges the field of vision). The missile then tries to locate its target based upon its targeting information. If it can not, and there is a high risk of collateral damage, it will fly to a crash point instead of risking inaccuracy

*(ii)TOMAHAWK BLOCK IV*





The Block IV Phase II TLAMs have better deep-strike capabilities and are equipped with a real-time targeting system for striking moving targets.In May 2009, Raytheon Missile Systems proposed an upgrade to the Tomahawk Block IV land-attack cruise missile that would allow it to kill or disable large, hardened warships at 900 nautical miles (1,700 km) range.

The United States agreed to sell more than 60 Tomahawks to the United Kingdom in 1995 for use with Royal Navy nuclear submarines. The first missiles were acquired and test-fired in 1998.
All Royal Navy fleet submarines are currently (as of 2011) Tomahawk capable, including the new Astute-class attack submarine.
In 2004, the UK and US governments reached an agreement for the British to buy 64 of the new generation of Tomahawk missilethe Block IV or TacTom missile. The SYLVER vertical launch system to be fitted to the new Type 45 destroyer is claimed by its manufacturers to have the capability to fire the Tomahawk. Therefore it would appear that Tomahawk is a candidate to be fitted to the Type 45 if required.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*2.FUTURE FIGHTERS*
*(i)TYPHOON (EUROFIGHTER)*




The Eurofighter Typhoon is a twin-engine, canard-delta wing, multirole combat aircraft, designed and built by a consortium of three companies: EADS, Alenia Aeronautica and BAE Systems; 
Specifications
General characteristics
Crew: 1 (operational aircraft) or 2 (training aircraft)

Powerplant: 2 × Eurojet EJ200 afterburning turbofan

Performance
Maximum speed: **At altitude: Mach 2 (2,495 km/h/1,550 mph)
At sea level: Mach 1.2[217] (1,470 km/h/910 mph)
Supercruise: Mach 1.1&#8211;1.5
Range: 2,900 km (1,800 mi)


Armament
Guns: 1 × 27 mm Mauser BK-27 Revolver cannon with 150 rounds
Hardpoints: Total of 13: 8 × under-wing; and 5 × under-fuselage pylon stations; holding up to 7,500 kg (16,500 lb) of payload[218][231]
Missiles:
Air-to-air missiles:
AIM-9 Sidewinder
AIM-132 ASRAAM
AIM-120 AMRAAM
IRIS-T
MBDA Meteor, in the future
Air-to-surface missiles:
AGM-65 Maverick
AGM-88 HARM
Storm Shadow (AKA Scalp EG)
Brimstone
Taurus KEPD 350
Penguin
AGM Armiger, in the future

Bombs:
Paveway II/III/Enhanced Paveway series of laser-guided bombs (LGBs)
Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM)
HOPE/HOSBO

Avionics
Euroradar CAPTOR Radar
Passive Infra-Red Airborne Tracking Equipment (PIRATE)


*B.JSF/JOINT COMBAT AIRCRAFT (JCA)*




Potential Future Armament: Storm Shadow, SPEAR, Missionized Gun, METEOR,The Joint Strike Fighter, which is being built by Lockheed Martin as the F35, will be known in UK service as the Joint Combat Aircraft (JCA). The UK version will be a stealthy, multi-role, all-weather, day & night, fighter/attack air system aircraft that can operate from land bases and both current and the next generation of aircraft carriers. This will give the UK a world-beating land-based and sea-based joint expeditionary air power capability well into the middle of the century. When the JCA enters service, it will be able to conduct deep strike missions, into contemporary Integrated Air Defence Systems, against a myriad of target sets. The aircraft will offer many advantages over legacy platforms: very low oberservability, supersonic flight, improved survivability, internal and external weapons carriage, increased range and easier supply and maintenance.The JCA design applies stealth technology techniques and, to minimise its radar signature, the airframe has identical sweep angles for the leading and trailing edges of the wing and tail, and incorporates sloping sides for the fuselage and the canopy. As a further signature-reduction measure, the seam of the canopy and the weapon-bay doors are saw-toothed and the vertical tails are canted at an angle. To achieve the smallest signature possible the aircraft has the ability to carry a range of weapons internally, rather than external carriage as displayed in current fighters. However, when operating in a permissive environment, an array of weapons can be carried on external pylons.The main radar system is a newly developed, electronically scanned array multi-function radar with synthetic aperture and moving target indicator capabilities. Targeting information can also be supplied by an electro-optical system, which provides long-range detection and precision targeting by employing thermal imaging, laser tracking and marking, and a 360 degree infrared system. The aircraft&#8217;s systems will also provide navigation, missile warning and infrared search and track capabilities. All this affords the UK, for the first time, a truly tactical ISTAR (Intelligence, Surveillence, Target Aquisition and Reconnaisance) asset.Early production aircraft will be powered by a Pratt and Whitney F-135 turbofan engine.The JCA will place the RAF at the forefront of fighter technology and will give it a true multi-role air system that will surpass the majority of other weapons systems in production today, or envisaged in the foreseeable future. Coupled with the Typhoon aircraft, JCA will keep the RAF at the cutting edge of military aviation.UK military personnel will work alongside their US counterparts in an initial operational test and evaluation programme for the aircraft.

*1.NUCLEAR SUBMARINES*
*(i)ASTUTE CLASS SUBMARINE(SSGN)*




The Astute-class is the latest class of nuclear-powered fleet submarines (SSN) in service with the Royal Navy. The class sets a new standard for the Royal Navy in terms of weapons load, communication facilities and stealth. The boats are being constructed by BAE Systems Submarine Solutions at Barrow-in-Furness.
Like all Royal Navy submarines, the bridge fin of the Astute-class boats is specially reinforced to allow surfacing through ice caps. They can fire Tomahawk cruise missiles from their launch tubes, including the new "tactical Tomahawk" currently under development. More than 39,000 acoustic tiles mask the vessel's sonar signature, giving the Astute class a better stealth quality than any other submarine previously operated by the Royal Navy. The vessel is equipped with the advanced Sonar 2076, which is an integrated passive/active search and attack sonar suite with bow, intercept, flank and towed arrays.
The Astute Combat Management System is an evolved version of the Submarine Command System used on other classes of submarine. The system receives data from the boat's sensors and displays real time imagery on all command consoles. The submarines also have DESO 25 high-precision echosounders, two CM010 non-hull-penetrating optronic masts which carry thermal imaging and low-light TV and colour CCD TV sensors.
The Astute-class submarines can be fitted with a dry deck shelter which allows special forces (e.g. SBS and SAS) to deploy whilst the submarine is submerged.

*(ii)VANGUARD CLASS SUBMARINE(SSBN)*




The Vanguard class are the Royal Navy's current nuclear ballistic missile submarines (SSBN), each armed with up to 16 Trident II Submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SLBMs). The class was introduced in 1994 as part of the UK government's Trident nuclear weapons programme.

General characteristics [1]
Displacement:	Dived: 15,900 long tons (16,200 t)
Electronic warfare and decoys:2 × SSE Mk10 launchers for Type 2066 and Type 2071 torpedo decoys 

Armament: 4 × 21 in (533 mm) torpedo tubes for Spearfish torpedoes	
16 × ballistic missile tubes for 16 x Lockheed Trident D5 SLBMs carrying up to 192 warheads

*PLEASE NOTE*
This is my personal assumption of top 10 future weapons,i have tried my 
level best to give as much accurate list i could.If i by chance had missed out any weapon or u want to change the list then plz comment
I hope u would appreciate my hard work.THANK YOU
*FROM THE AUTHOR*
This article is dedicated to all the great peoples of BRITAIN

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Firemaster

Nice Work 32 Teeth holder
But This time you haven't added a poll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*BAE 'S ELECTRONIC STEALTH TANK *








So called &#8216;stealth&#8217; tanks are being developed by BAE workers in an attempt to mask military vehicles on the battlefield. Imagine being fired upon by an enemy you know is close but who cannot see you; it&#8217;s like something straight out of a sci-fi blockbuster.

The high-tech paint which is used in the process is wired to a number of sensors which detect the makeup of the surroundings of the tank. So, if the tank is surrounded by shrubbery, the tank paint will replicate that surrounding, making the tank nearly invisible. This concept is identical to the changing camouflage of numerous reptiles in the Amazon.

This eliminates the problems of armoured vehicles which have been painted for use in an area such as the Afghan desert, and are exposed when traveling through the patches of vegetation and farmland. It also adapts to changes in weather (Eg. Snow or fog).

The UK government hopes that this paint can be applied to other vehicles, such as naval vessels and military aircraft in the future.

This new paint won&#8217;t be enough to thwart most modern weapons systems, which normally rely on more than visual elements to detect enemies (such as heat, sound, and laser sensors). That said, it does make for a great defense against your average shoulder-fired system and irregular and unsophisticated armies such as the Taliban.

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------




Firemaster said:


> Nice Work 32 Teeth holder
> But This time you haven't added a poll.


WELL ,what poll i should make for this thread ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

Somnath comes with good thread, Good job...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

Black Widow said:


> Somnath comes with good thread, Good job...


dr somnath 999 (lord of 32 teeth) always at ur service sir .Well i assure u my thread are all of one of a kind


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Warthog*




Due in service mid 2010, Warthog is an all terrain protected mobility vehicle that gives protection against current and emerging mine strike threats.

Warthog is a modified and better protected version of the Singapore Army Bronco. It will be equipped with an upgraded cooling and filtration system, Bowman BCIP 5 communications fit, mine blast protection and Electronic Counter Measures (ECM). Warthog will provide Protected Mobility (PM) for the infantry with its protection, firepower and mobility. It will also operate in a Mounted Close Combat (MCC) role and provide support to Dismounted Close Combat (DCC).

The vehicle is able to operate in a range of environments including the Green Zone and desert areas of Afghanistan. Warthog with its associated communications, ECM suite, mine blast protection, load carriage, crew served weapon system and increased tactical mobility & range will be a considerable enhancement to elements of ground manoeuvre capability in Afghanistan.

Firepower
All Warthogs are equipped with a crew served weapon system. This provides them with a protected weapon station from which the commander will be able to quickly deliver fire on either the 7.62mm General Purpose Machine Gun (GPMG) or 0.5 Calibre Heavy Machine Gun (HMG). The mount allows accurate, suppressive fire out to 1000m allowing for effective self defence or the provision of fire support when required.

Mobility
Warthog has been designed to be easily moved by air, sea, rail, road and landing craft. When operating it has the ability to cover some of the most demanding types of ground.

Crew	Front - 3 | Rear - 8
Overall length	8.9m
Height	Front - 2.95m | Rear 2.32m
Max speed	60Kph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

DrSomnath999 said:


> WELL ,what poll i should make for this thread ,



Are British Weapons are superior than whole Europe???

1.Yes of course
2.Some of them 
3. Neither of them Piss off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

DrSomnath999 said:


> dr somnath 999 (lord of 32 teeth) always at ur service sir .Well i assure u my thread are all of one of a kind



Kitni mehnat karte ho yaar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Jackal armoured vehicle*




Jackal 2 is a high mobility weapons platform, with a unique air-bag suspension system allowing rapid movement across varying terrain.

It is designed to protect personnel against roadside explosions and mine attacks (the chassis of Jackal 2 is heavier than its predecessor to give additional protection).

Used for reconnaissance, rapid assault, fire support and convoy protection Jackal 2 has the capacity to support itself and its crew of three over 800km.

It has a maximum speed of 80mph (129km/h) on roads or 55mph (89km/h) over rough terrain, and weighs seven tonnes.

Jackal 2 is armed with a General Purpose Machine Gun (GPMG) as crew protection and can carry either Heavy Machine Gun (HMG) or Grenade Machine Gun (GMG) as the main weapon system in the fire support role.

The gun ring on Jackal 2 has been moved forward to give a 360º sweep of fire, as opposed to the previous rear-fire only position on the original Jackal.

Jackal 2 is closely related to the new Coyote tactical support vehicle, which is a six-wheel Jackal-based armoured vehicle.

*Coyote Tactical Support Vehicle*




The Coyote tactical support vehicle (TSV light) is based on a 6x6 derivative of the Jackal 2 and will support the go-anywhere high-mobility Jackals across the harsh Afghanistan terrain.

The extra two wheels will give a heavier vehicle, approaching 10,500kg, which will act in support of the Jackal 2 and allow transportation of supplies and equipment over similar terrain (the payload for supplies and equipment will be 1.5t).

The Coyote will carry an extra crew member than the Jackal 2, but will have similar protection systems, armament and propulsion.

Coyote and Jackal 2 are part of a £700m Protected Patrol Vehicles package to put highly protected, versatile vehicles on the front line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*AS90 Self-Propelled Gun*




itted with a standard barrel, AS90 can fire the NATO L15 unassisted 155mm projectile (96lbs) 24.7 km. With a long (52 Calibre) barrel the gun can reach out to 30 km using standard ammunition, and 60-80 km with Extended Range (ERA). AS90 is equipped with an autonomous Navigation and Gun Laying system (AGLS) based on the vehicles inertial navigation system, the Dynamic Reference Unit (DRU). All main turret functions are controlled by the Turret Control Computer (TCC).

Crew	5
Length	9.07 m
Height to turret roof	2.49 m
Width	3.5 m
Ground clearance	0.41 m
Main armament	1 x L31 39-calibre ordnance
Ammunition carried	48 x 155 mm rounds
Secondary armament	1 x 7.62 GPMG on turret for air defence
Engine	Cummins VTA903T turbocharged V8 660 bhp diesel

*GMLRS*








The state of the art Guided Multiple Launch Rocket System (GMLRS), nicknamed the '70km Sniper', provides pinpoint accuracy delivering a 200lb high explosive warhead to its target, with twice the range of other artillery systems used by the British Army.

The Royal Artillery's newest long range precision land attack rocket is currently in use on operations in southern Afghanistan following a series of successful trials last year.


Guided Multiple Launch Rocket System
Deployed in several locations throughout Helmand province, the Global Positioning System (GPS) guided rockets contain the latest advanced computer technology giving them unsurpassed accuracy. The system takes far fewer rockets to defeat targets, whilst also reducing the risk of collateral damage.

The weapon system is manned by a small crew of three Gunners and is mounted on a tracked armoured launcher, which is highly robust and manoeuvrable.

The launcher easily copes with the harsh environment and challenging terrain found in southern Afghanistan and has been used to target enemy bunkers in southern Helmand. GMLRS is ideally suited to destroying this type of enemy position and a single missile can be used, whereas in the past conventional artillery may have required multiple rounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Anti Armour*

*Javelin Medium Range Anti-tank Guided Weapon*




Javelin, the medium range anti-tank guided weapon replacement for Milan, is an enhanced version of the American weapon proven on operations in Iraq and Afghanistan by US forces.

The UK version has 2 significant enhancements - a more effective sight system and a tripod (for firing and observation). Javelin provides a step change in dismounted anti-armour and surveillance capability. It delivers longer range, greater lethality, significantly more powerful optics and a lighter load for the Infantryman.

Although designed primarily to destroy tanks and light armoured vehicles, Javelin will also provide a potent, all-weather, day/night capability against fixed defences, such as bunkers and buildings. The integrated sight allows the firer to acquire the target, lock-on, fire and 'forget'. This means that as soon as the missile is launched, the firer can acquire another target or move position. Javelin has a maximum range of 2500 m, and an Overfly Top Attack mode and direct attack mode of operation.

Javelin's surveillance and target acquisition performance is better than all other passive, ground mounted, battlegroup surveillance systems.

Javelin is a crew-served weapon operated by a firer and a controller/observer. The controller/observer commands the weapon and assists with loading, identifying targets and battlefield damage assessment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Small Arms*

*SA80 A2 L85 Individual Weapon*





SA80 is the designation for a revolutionary family of assault weapons. On its introduction, it proved so accurate that the Army marksmanship tests had to be redesigned.

SA80 A2 comprises the Individual Weapon (IW) and the Light Support Weapon (LSW). These are the British Army's standard combat weapons. made by Heckler and koch, they fire NATO standard 5.56 x 45 mm ammunition. SA80 can be fitted with the SUSAT sight and a Common Weapon Sight (CWS) , which is a third generation Image Intensification (II) night sight.

Both weapons have been modified in light of operational experience, and there was a major mid-life update in 2002, which resulted in the SA80A2 series - the most reliable weapons of their type in the world. This reliability is combined with accuracy, versatility and ergonomic design. It is considered a first-class weapon system and world leader in small arms.

Calibre	5.56 mm
Weight	4.98 kg (with loaded magazine and optical sight)
Length	785 mm
Barrel length	518 mm
Muzzle velocity	940 m/s
Feed	30-round magazine
Effective range	400 m
Cyclic rate fo fire	610-775 rpm
SA80 Fitted with Underslung Grenade Launcher (UGL)


SA80 with UGL




The SA80 Underslung Grenade Launcher (UGL) system consists of a Heckler & Koch AG-36 40mm grenade launcher and EO Tech Holographic sight wedded to an ISTEC range drum. It is issued to infantry units on a scale of one per fire team. It will allow the fire teams to deliver effective fragmenting munitions out to 350 metres.

Advantages of the UGL system are low recoil, ease of use, reduced ammunition weight and the ability to have a chambered grenade at the ready whilst continuing to fire the SA80.

Th system is currently fielded with Practice and High Explosive (HE) ammunition natures. In time, theUGL's ammnition types will be expanded to include illumination and smoke rounds. There will be six UGLs per platoon resulting in geatly increased flexibility and weight of fire.

Longer term enhancements to the system may eventually include a Fire Control System, extended range ammunition and buckshot rounds for close-quarter battle.

Weight	1.12 kg (6.1 kg combined)
Muzzle velocity	76 m/s
Cyclic rate fo fire	5-7 rpm

*L129A1 Sharpshooter rifle*








The new Sharpshooter rifle will improve the long-range firepower available on the front line. 

It fires a 7.62mm round and will enhance accuracy of engagement during longer-range firefights. This weapon will be used by some of the best shots in the Infantry. 

More than 400 of the semi-automatic Sharpshooter rifles have been bought as a £1.5M Urgent Operational Requirement. It is the first new Infantry combat rifle to be issued to troops for more than 20 years. 

The Sharpshooter complements the already potent range of weapons used by our forces in Afghanistan. 

Training on the rifles begins this month (Jan) and the first batch will be sent to Afghanistan later in the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

DrSomnath999 said:


> *BAE 'S ELECTRONIC STEALTH TANK *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So called &#8216;stealth&#8217; tanks are being developed by BAE workers in an attempt to mask military vehicles on the battlefield. Imagine being fired upon by an enemy you know is close but who cannot see you; it&#8217;s like something straight out of a sci-fi blockbuster.
> 
> The high-tech paint which is used in the process is wired to a number of sensors which detect the makeup of the surroundings of the tank. So, if the tank is surrounded by shrubbery, the tank paint will replicate that surrounding, making the tank nearly invisible. This concept is identical to the changing camouflage of numerous reptiles in the Amazon.
> 
> This eliminates the problems of armoured vehicles which have been painted for use in an area such as the Afghan desert, and are exposed when traveling through the patches of vegetation and farmland. It also adapts to changes in weather (Eg. Snow or fog).
> 
> The UK government hopes that this paint can be applied to other vehicles, such as naval vessels and military aircraft in the future.
> 
> This new paint won&#8217;t be enough to thwart most modern weapons systems, which normally rely on more than visual elements to detect enemies (such as heat, sound, and laser sensors). That said, it does make for a great defense against your average shoulder-fired system and irregular and unsophisticated armies such as the Taliban.



I am in love


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Sting Ray Torpedo*






Sting Ray is a lightweight torpedo for carriage by aircraft (fixed-wing or rotary) and surface ships for use against submarine targets. It is electrically propelled and powered by a sea water battery which combines low-noise and manoeuvrability with a high speed and deep-diving capability. It is an autonomous weapon which, having received initial, pre-launch, environmental and target information from its launch platform, uses its active sonar and tactical software to search for, localise and prosecute its submarine target. Its tactical software provides the tactical algorithms needed to deal with complex countermeasure scenarios.

Sting Ray has a diameter of 12.75 inches and a length of around 8.5 feet. Sting Ray Mod 1 will share the same hull components as Sting Ray Mod 0 with both having a shaped-charge warhead.

Sting Ray Mod 1 is intended to prosecute the same threats as Sting Ray Mod 0 but with an enhanced capability against small clad conventional submarines and an improved shallow-water performance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*A400M*
A400M is an extremely flexible aircraft that will provide both Tactical and Strategic Airlift Capability to all three Services in peace, crisis and war.




Specifications
Engines: Four EPI TP400-D6 turboprops
Thrust: 11,000shp each
Max speed: 0.72Mach
Length: 43.8mMax 
altitude: 37,000ft
Span: 42.4m
Aircrew: 4
'The mainstay of the RAFS tactical and strategic airlift are the C-130 Hercules and C-17 aircraft. A total of 25 C-130K aircraft have been replaced by the C-130J and future plans include the replacement of the remainder of the fleet by 25 A400M outsize strategic airlift aircraft in 2011. The A400M, which is a collaborative venture involving the governments and industries of six European countries, will support the deployment of the Joint Rapid Reaction Force and will give the RAF a tactical and strategic-airlift aircraft capable of supporting all three services. The aircraft will be capable of carrying a load of 32 tonnes over a range of 2300nmls at speeds comparable with pure-jet military transports; furthermore, the range of the aircraft can be extended by the use of a removable, air refuelling probe mounted above the cockpit. The aircraft will be capable of operating either at low-level (down to 150ft agl) or at high-level altitudes to 37,000ft, and it will be able to deploy troops and/or equipment between and within theatres of operation either by parachute (up to 108 paratroopers), or by landing on short, unprepared or semi-prepared strips. The aircraft will also offer significant improvements in reliability, maintenance and operating costs over the C-130K and J fleet.The two-pilot flight deck crew will have the benefit of an integrated, digital avionics system in the cockpit and a fly-by-wire control system. Additional systems will provide a night-vision-compatible glass cockpit complete with two head-up displays supported by at least five multi-function displays that will allow state-of-the-art avionics developments to be incorporated to the flight-deck design, so greatly reducing crew workload. The aircraft will be driven by four Europrop International (EPI) turboprop engines, which will be the most powerful turboprops developed to date in the western world, they will be lighter, easy to maintain and will consume 20% less fuel per mission relative to a similar turbofan engine. A modern Defensive Aids Suite will be fitted, incorporating radio and infra-red frequency detectors, electronic-countermeasure equipment and chaff/flare dispensers. The cargo bay of the A400M will be controlled by one air loadmaster and can be configured for a number of roles: pure troop carrying, or a mixture of troops and support equipment; palletised cargo or military wheeled and tracked vehicles; two attack helicopters such as the Apache or Puma; or a mixture of light and heavy engineering equipment. Offloading equipment or stores after landing can be achieved using conventional ground equipment, the aircrafts internal load-roller system, by airborne parachute or by gravity extraction from the aircrafts rear ramp. In addition to its tactical capability A400M will complement the C-17 in providing the UK with a strategic airlift capability when and where it is required.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Future Strategic Tanker Aircraft*
The MoD has selected AirTanker, following an open competition, to provide the replacement air-to-air refuelling and air transport capability.




Specifications
Engines: 2Thrust: 72,000lbs each
Max speed: 648kph
Length: 193ft

Span: 198ft
Aircrew: 3
'
The MoD has selected AirTanker, following an open competition, to provide the replacement air-to-air refuelling and air transport capability through the Future Strategic Tanker Aircraft (FSTA) programme. A Private Finance Initiative (PFI) solution is being adopted, in which the private sector will provide not only replacement aircraft, but also a complete and secure long-term service. AirTanker provide a comprehensive service for the RAF to ensure the full operational availability of the fleet over a 27 year period. AirTanker will provide the Airbus A330 aircraft as 2-point tankers, equipped with 2 FRL Mk32B 900E pods. A number of the aircraft in the fleet will also be capable of being fitted as 3-point tankers. Very few internal changes are required to the A330-200 to modify it for the air-to-air refuelling role. In particular no additional fuel tanks are required. As the A330 shares the same wing as the four-engined A340, there is a pre-strengthened location available for mounting the wing Mk32B pods. 

The full passenger and cargo capability can be used while the A330-200 is configured for AAR operations. The cabin remains fully configured and the cargo compartments are unobstructed. On a typical deployment across the Atlantic, a single A330 would be able to refuel 4 Tornados and still carry 11,000lb (5000kg) of freight/passengers.One novel aspect of the contract is the facility to lease the aircraft for civil operations. The considerable commercial demand for the A330 makes it attractive to third-parties who would operate those aircraft from the fleet thast are not immediately required for RAF use. This would deliver a major cost saving to the MoD and taxpayer and ensures that the considerable capability advantages of the A330 are affordable.The A330 will replace the RAF's existing VC10 and Tristar fleets at RAF Brize Norton.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Paveway IV*




This advanced and highly accurate weapon provides the RAF&#8217;s strike fleet with a state-of-the-art precision guided bomb. It is replacing the existing Paveway II and Enhanced Paveway II weapons and 505kg unguided general purpose bombs. Equipped with the latest Global Positioning Guidance technology, Paveway IV is a low-cost, all-weather, 24-hour precision bombing capability able to defeat the majority of general-purpose targets.

Paveway IV significantly minimizes collateral damage through one of the world&#8217;s most advanced fuses fitted with a &#8216;Late-Arm&#8217; safety device that will not allow an off-course munition to arm. It is also fitted with a warhead designed to meet the latest requirements of NATO Insensitive Munition safety policy.

The increased accuracy of the system allows for a warhead half the size (225kg) of conventional Paveway II bombs. Paveway IV&#8217;s lighter weight provides greater flexibility given the potential for a single aircraft to carry more of the weapons and so strike more targets in a single pass. The weapons can be reprogrammed with target data by the aircrew while airborne.

Other improvements over older weapons include less drag, greater accuracy, higher resistance to jamming, better supportability, zero maintenance, lower cost and a significant improvement in safety through the use of safer explosive compounds. The first platforms to receive the weapon were the Tornado GR4 and Typhoon F2. Paveway IV is also a candidate weapon for JCA. Warhead trials and tests using an Environmental Test Vehicle variant were under way during 2005.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*ALARM*








The Air Launched Anti-Radiation Missile (ALARM) is designed to destroy or suppress the use of enemy ground-based air-defence radar systems.

The BAE Systems weapon was selected ahead of the US High-Speed Anti-Radiation Missile (HARM) following a two-way contest for the MoD order during the 1980s.

It first saw service during the Gulf War of 1991 and has been in the weapon inventory of the Tornado ground attack aircraft ever since, including the latest GR4 model.

Combinations of between two and seven missiles can be carried on each aircraft. Since its original entry into service, radars have become increasingly more sophisticated in their ability to avoid detection and attack by anti-radiation weapons such as ALARM; consequently, the missile has been upgraded and the improved capability ALARM has entered service with the RAF's Tornado squadrons.

The ALARM operates by homing onto the radar energy being emitted by the target radar in several ways. If the target is active and emitting radiation when the missile is launched, the ALARM will fly direct to the target. If the targeted radar is quiet when the missile is launched, the ALARM will fly to a pre-set point above the target and loiter under a parachute in the area until the radar switches on. It will then eject the parachute and home onto the target. In Area Suppression mode the missile can be fired in the direction of radars whose positions are unknown and it will engage the highest priority target for attack. In Direct mode the missile is pre-programmed with threat radars and executes a box-search for them after launch, homing onto the highest priority target.

The missile can be pre-loaded with a prioritised file of hostile radars, for which it will search after launch.

Some Tornado F3s were modified to carry ALARMs for operations over Iraq during 2003.

*Brimstone*




This advanced radar-guided weapon is derived from the US Army Hellfire AGM-114F missile and is deployed in RAF service on a pylon-mounted launching rack that contains three missiles.

It is powered by a rocket motor and can seek and destroy targets at long range.

Ground acquisition and target recognition are achieved by a millimetric wave radar seeker. The weapon locks onto a target after launch and is designed for the attack and destruction of armoured targets. Steerable fins guide the missile towards the target with final impact causing a tandem charge warhead to detonate. The first, smaller warhead nullifies reactive armour, allowing the follow-through charge to penetrate the main armour. It is designed to be carried by the Tornado GR4 and Typhoon F2. The weapon can be used in Indirect and Direct modes. For Indirect attack weapons are launched when the targets and their position are not visible to the attacking aircraft. In Direct mode the pilot can use an onboard sighting system to select the target, which can lie off the aircraft's track, so that pilots do not need to manoeuvre to release weapons. The weapon flies at low level, using its onboard navigation systems to head for the target and searching, using its radar, to distinguish between valid and non-valid targets. Brimstone can be programmed to start searching only in target areas, limiting risks to friendly forces.

MOD wanted a weapon that could operate in all weathers, day and night, be effective against the future predicted Explosive Reactive Armour arrays and be a genuine &#8216;fire-and-forget&#8217; weapon.

After a strong competition between four rival projects, a contract was let with MBDA in 1996. Total expected cost of introducing the weapon into service is about £850 million.

The weapon went into service on the Tornado GR4 in 2005. Work continues to ensure the weapon reaches its full potential.
Specification

Length: 1.8 m
Diameter: 17.8 cm
Weight: 48.5 kg
Range: 20+ km
Speed: Supersonic
Control: Aerodynamic surfaces on missile
Propulsion: Solid-rocket
Guidance: 94 GHz Millimetric wave radar (MMW) & digital autopilot
Warhead: HEAT tandem warhead - initial charge triggers reactive armour followed by the main high explosive anti-tank shaped charge jet
Fuze: Crush fuze (detonation on impact)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RockyX

Good thread Somnath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Merlin HC3*





An all weather, day and night, multi-role helicopter used in both tactical and strategic operational roles.
Specifications
Engines: Three Rolls-Royce Turbomeca RTM 322 turbines
Thrust: 2263shp each
Max speed: 167kts
Length: 22.8m
Max altitude: 15,000ft
Span: 18.6m
Aircrew: 4




The Merlin (Bird of prey) HC3 and HC3a are operated by No 28 (AC) Squadron and 78 Squadron at RAF Benson. 78 Squadron was re-formed on 3 Dec 07 to allow for the increase in aircraft after the purchase of the 6 Danish Merlin HC3a earlier in 2007. The Merlin is the first of a new generation of advanced, medium support helicopters for the RAF. It is an all weather, day and night, multi-role helicopter used in both tactical and strategic operational roles. The aircraft carries an impressive defensive-aids suite, which includes a Radar and Laser Warning Receiver, Missile Approach Warners and Directional Infrared Countermeasures equipment, all integrated with an automatic chaff and flare dispensing system. This is one of the most comprehensive defensive aids suites fitted to any helicopter in the world.To ensure accurate navigation anywhere on the globe, the aircraft&#8217;s management computers take data from its laser-gyro, inertial-navigation platform and its doppler system and from air data sources, and combine the information with precise position data received from Global Positioning System satellites.Navigation at night is enhanced by the crew&#8217;s use of display night-vision goggles and by the aircraft&#8217;s multi-function turret, which can be fitted with forward- looking infrared radar. To increase the aircraft&#8217;s range, the Merlin can be equipped with extended range fuel tanks and is capable of air-to-air refuelling, although this option is not currently used by the RAF. It is also fitted with an active vibration-damping system, which reduces the level of noise and vibration inside the cabin to a level no greater than that of a turboprop aircraft. As a result, crew fatigue is much reduced during long transits and airframe life is increased.The Merlin is able to carry a diverse range of bulky cargo, either internally or under-slung. Cargo can include artillery, Land Rovers or light-strike vehicles and over five tonnes of freight. The spacious cabin can also accommodate up to 24 fully equipped combat troops and, when required, will convert to carry 16 stretchers for casualty evacuation or during humanitarian and disaster relief operations. Designed to operate away from base workshops and in difficult terrain, the Merlin has state-of-the-art support technology and incorporates aircraft health-and-usage diagnostics and a self-test capability for ease of maintenance.The Merlin is armed with two general purpose machine guns converted for the air role, although there is provision for additional weaponry to be fitted at a later date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*THE WORLD'S BEST CAMOUFLAGE SYSTEM*












State-of-the-art technology
Unlike traditional camouflage systems which rely on paint or nets to hide vehicles, ADAPTIV can instantly blend a vehicle into its background. The system can also be used on ships and fixed installations, allowing them to stay undetected by enemy surveillance units.

With the ADAPTIV system installed, a unit has:

The ability to blend into natural surroundings
The ability to mimic natural objects and other vehicles
A significantly reduced detection range
IFF capability


Blend into the background
ADAPTIV works by using lightweight hexagonal pixels which are electrically powered by the vehicles systems. The pixels are individually heated and cooled using commercially available semi-conducting technology. The hand-sized pixels are made of metal, so that they can sustain physical impact and provide defence against enemy ordnance. The entire system has been designed with ease of use in mind, and the pixels are able to be easily and rapidly removed and replaced if damaged.

Once mounted on a vehicles hull or ballistic armour plates, ADAPTIV renders a vehicle invisible to infra-red and other surveillance technology.

Whether it is day or night, whether they are on the move or stationary, ADAPTIV gives your vehicles increased stealth - and greater survivability.

THIS WOULD REALLY BRING A REVOLUTION IN FUTURE WARFARE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Apache, Type 45, E-3, Merlin, Typhoons and Challenger are not really future weapons, rather the present.


----------



## Whazzup

Nice thread Dentist bhai 
Is there a thread on India too.

I think BAe is the worlds most professional company when it comes to defence related products(is it acquired by US ??)


----------



## Whazzup

*Airbus A330 MRTT*






The Airbus A330 Multi Role Tanker Transport (MRTT) is an aerial refuelling tanker aircraft based on the civilian Airbus A330-200. The A330 MRTT has been ordered by the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF), Royal Air Force (RAF), United Arab Emirates Air Force, and Royal Saudi Air Force. The EADS/Northrop Grumman KC-45 was a version of the A330 MRTT proposed for the United States Air Force
The A330 MRTT is a military derivative of the Airbus A330-200 airliner. It is designed as a dual-role air-to-air refuelling and transport aircraft. For air-to-air refuelling missions the A330 MRTT can be equipped with a combination of any of the following systems.

Airbus Military Aerial Refuelling Boom System (ARBS) for receptacle-equipped receiver aircraft.
Cobham 905E under-wing refuelling pods for probe-equipped receiver aircraft.
Cobham 805E Fuselage Refuelling Unit (FRU) for probe-equipped receiver aircraft
Universal Aerial Refuelling Receptacle System Installation (UARRSI) for self-refuelling.
The A330 MRTT has a maximum fuel capacity of 111,000 kg (245,000 lb). Standard fuel capacity allows the carriage of an additional 45,000 kg of cargo. The A330 MRTT's wing has common structure with the four-engine A340-200/-300 with reinforced mounting locations and provision for fuel piping for the A340's outboard engines. The A330 MRTT's wing therefore requires little modification for use of these hardpoints for the wing refuelling pods.

The A330 MRTT cabin can be modified to carry up to 380 passengers in a single class configuration, allowing a complete range of configurations from maximised troop transport to complex customisation suitable for VIP and guest missions. The A330 MRTT can also be configured to perform Medical Evacuation (Medevac) missions; up to 130 standard stretchers can be carried. The main deck cargo configuration allows carriage of standard commercial containers and pallets. military, ISO and NATO pallets (including seats) and containers, and military equipment and other large items which are loaded through a cargo door. Like the A330-200, the A330 MRTT includes two lower deck cargo compartments (forward and aft) and a bulk area capability. The cargo hold has been modified to be able to transport up to 8 military pallets in addition to civilian ULD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

